# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Removing Pool - anyone done one?

## nesbit

Hi, 
I have a 8m x 4m inground concrete pool, roughly 20+ years old which is looking a bit worse for wear. It is starting to become a pain, with equipment, chemicals and time for up keep. And we dont really use it that much. Last summer we were in it there 5 times! I have replaced the pump ($700) the filter has cracked, and the chlorinator looks like it has @@@@ itself. Also the surface (painted plaster) is pretty bad and i say would be looking at a resurface in the coming years. Anyways i am considering filling the bugger in and having more grass/landscaping. Has anyone experienced removing a concrete pool, ideas on cost, time, inconveniece? 
Any reply much appreciated.

----------


## Gooner

I have no experience on it, but wouldn;t you just perhaps hire a jack-hammer, knock off the top 30-50cm of the pool, kick it all back into the pool and then just fill it all up with soil? 
I have been hearing an advertisement on the radio lately on a company that specializes in converting old unwanted pools into rainwater tanks. Thank could also be an option. Would make a very nice rainwater tank.

----------


## woodbe

Making it into a tank is a cool idea, even if you only use the water for the garden. 
We removed one completely in the late 80's. It's a big job - there's a lot of reo in there. Better option if you decide to go that way is to knock the sides down below ground level, punch some big holes in the bottom to allow drainage and fill it up with dirt.

----------


## nesbit

> I have been hearing an advertisement on the radio lately on a company that specializes in converting old unwanted pools into rainwater tanks.

  Do you remember the name of the company offering this service by any chance?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

These guys in Sydney do it http://www.waterharvest.com.au/resid...nversions.aspx  
Looks like these guys knock the top off the pool, put in a dividing block wall down the length of the pool, fit plastic liners then put down steel formwork and a concrete slab over the lot....then I presume a layer of soil or perhaps tiling, paving, whatever  
Shouldn't be too hard to get a local quote for something similar 
Yep....you can http://www.reversepools.com.au/

----------


## Gooner

> Do you remember the name of the company offering this service by any chance?

  Sorry. I do not. I am in Victoria and listen to Gold 104.3 FM on the radio every so often. I have heard the advertisement on there. 
If I happen to hear it again I will make a mental note and post it here. An internet search doesn't seem to bring up much.

----------


## mikm

http://www.reversepools.com.au/

----------


## fozz

Nesbit, 
Make sure when you do it to puch a few holes into the bottom of the concrete because once you've caved the top edges in, water will go down the outside walls of the pool and next thing you'll know the pool will start to rise out of the ground.  
A friend had this happen a few years ago. He was advised after the fact that had he put the holes into the bottom first, he could have then knocked the top edges in and then filled the pool with cleanfill. As it was the pool rose about two feet one end leaving him with one option which was to demolish the whole pool and then backfill. 
Hope this helps you. 
Ross.

----------


## PlasterPro

Nesbit if your giving it away I`ll have it, can you deliver? :Biggrin:

----------


## sundancewfs

Be aware that if you try to remove it yourself....
Mind you dont have a side cave in and bury you.
We hate to lose a forum member...

----------

